# Ultra stealth vape



## craigb (11/7/17)

So here's a challenge...

As much as I love my cloudy vapes, I'm wanting to see how stealthy I can get(anticipating a neighbourly dispute).

To work with we have :

Tornado Hero 



or 

Serpent Mini 25




I have some 24AWG SS317L, 24,26,28 AWG NI80

From a juice point of view, I'm thinking of mixing up some plain PG,VG and NIC (PG Based, because...) and possibly a touch of menthol.

I'm not sure if a) stealth is possible with what I have in hand and b) where to start.

Any suggestions on build?
As for juice, I usually vape max VG, so will probably have to settle for a much higher PG ratio.

The end goal is maximum nicotine intake efficiency with minimal cloud output and none of this holding my breath or exhaling through a unicorns ear stuff.

I usually vape 3mg on the RDTA, so figure a reasonable starting point would be maybe 6 or 9mg, and adjust to the point where an inhale doesn't have me retching and turning a delightful shade of green.

I suppose as a last resort, I could just wick the tornado poorly and let the high nic juice leak onto my hand to be absorbed by my skin, but that's not quite as much fun or as controllable.


----------



## shaunnadan (11/7/17)

Serpent mini single coil. 26g 8wraps on a 3mm id 

Pushing a gently 30w

Keep your same 3mg nic levels but perhaps increase your pg to around 30% . 

A decent inhale will have whispy clouds that's still satisfying, clutching it in for a second longer will help dissipate most of it. 

The menthol will help with a slight kick, don't go too high percentage otherwise you will land up with a camphor taste .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/17)

@craigb 

The answer is 50/50 18mg and LOTS of menthol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)

And possibly a change in technique. Inhale, hold it for as long as possible, exhale. You know the drill.
Just don't know how comfortable that would be long-term.


----------



## craigb (11/7/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Serpent mini single coil. 26g 8wraps on a 3mm id
> 
> Pushing a gently 30w
> 
> ...


Perfect. I had forgotten I was out of PG so just mixed up a quick max vg mix... 

It's a bit late and I rushed things so I think I bolloxed the mixture a bit, a hell of a throat hit, it might be a touch stronger than 3mg (like maybe 9mg)

Headrush of note and exhale is this little wisp of a cloud that dissipates almost immediately. 

In summary, this is almost the perfect combo for immediate nicotine gratification when big (or even mini) clouds are not an option. 

Build : perfect... Might put in another wrap or 2 to match the distance between the posts. 

Juice : plain old base and nicotine. Will take a couple of iterations to get it right, and then I'll work on the @Silver version. 

Thanks a mill @shaunnadan, was exactly what I was after.


----------



## craigb (11/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> And possibly a change in technique. Inhale, hold it for as long as possible, exhale. You know the drill.
> Just don't know how comfortable that would be long-term.


LOL, that still drifts over to my neighbour's window. I'm trying to preempt an argument, hence this experiment.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/7/17)

craigb said:


> LOL, that still drifts over to my neighbour's window. I'm trying to preempt an argument, hence this experiment.



Tell the neighbour you've seen someone outside eyeing their open window, or point a speaker to it while playing an unedited Eddie Murphy movie soundtrack (not Shrek or Nutty Professor stuff, though) & let them close it by themselves. Problem solved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (14/7/17)

Thanks again @shaunnadan for getting me on the right track.

Did a new coil with (I didn't count how many) wraps of NI80 26AWG. Basically each leg goes straight out into a post. Comes in at 1.19 Ohms. Got my grubby paws on some PG and mixed a 6mg 60/40 mix.

After a couple of quick toots @ 20W I'm all nicotingley with no evidence floating around.

All that's left is to @Silver it up and I have my instavape/stealthvape up and running on all cylinders.

Again... You rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/17)

Great to hear @craigb 
Hope it works well for you

I love my little stealth pocket rocket vapes!


----------

